# Scur Falling Off?! Help!



## justmecheyanne (Sep 7, 2015)

I'm far from a goat expert, I keep a few as a hobby. I have a pygmy/lamancha mix that is about 5 months old. When he was young he had a poor disbudding job therefore grew scurs. One scur was weak and flimsy, and now it's falling off? It's bloody underneath. I don't know what to do. I read to somehow remove the scur and put blukote on it, but i use wonder dust which is similar. Honestly if i mess with the scur it would just fall off, so should i just take it off and put wound dust on it??? Please help!!:sigh::tears::help:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pull it off and use the dust.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

My doe lost her scurs a few times. 1st time it freaked me out, lots of blood. But she was perfectly fine. I had to pull it off because it was just hanging there by a thread.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thats not a problem , makes life easier when you don't have to put them in a head lock and cut it off , much more dramatizing that way....
Put some of the dust or blue kote if its not bleeding too much ..jus keep an eye on it that the flies dont attack it.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I went out the other day to find my horned buck's head and face covered in blood. When I hunted down the culprit it was his dehorned penmate. They had been sparring and knocked off a scur. To spite all that blood no one was really hurt. I did spray a little FightBac where the scur broke off.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

My Mancha buk has scurs that are forever breaking off and bleeding like crazy. If they get loose, I pull them off. I keep the open area covered with Blukote or a salve to keep dirt out and flies away.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

The first time i experienced a broken scur i nearly passed out , lol...
It was hanging off by a thread. I held my breathe and pulled it. My knees went all gumby on me till i saw the goat walked off and didn't even look back :roll:


----------

